# quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone?



## wenvr6 (Feb 22, 2010)

looking to get new wheels just need to know the bolt pattern thanks


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone? (wenvr6)*

5x100


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone? (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_5x100

and normally around ET35+

assuming V6


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:47 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone? (wenvr6)*

Or 4 lug 4x100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone? (Bearvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bearvr6* »_Or 4 lug 4x100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its a VR


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: quick ? 92 corrado bolt pattern? anyone? (blacksmoke194)*

Borbet A's all the way, good luck with the car man im glad it's in good hands


----------

